# ..and Another Piece For The Shop. Rook? Bishop?



## countryguy (Aug 19, 2015)

the used grob 4v-18 is home.   A 13hr day but it's in the shop.     Have a great late summer season everyone.    Hmmm.  I actually think that maybe this be a knight or rook.   Guess I need to go find/buy the bishop yet.  Yuk yuk.

Thanks.   CG


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 19, 2015)

I think you should store that at my shop.  Nice saw!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice saw, and a great fall to you also. Does the blade welder work? Mike


----------



## coolidge (Aug 19, 2015)

What are you going to saw with that? Oh wait, anything dang! Congrats!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 20, 2015)

Really , bishop , just figure the angles . Oh it should come and visit my shop for a few years. Nice saw good luck with her.


----------



## brino (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats! 
What a big beautiful saw!

-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice V. band saw. 3 ph? I picked up a Dake some years back that I rewired from 460Vac to 240VAC 3ph. Its a beast with a hydraulic feed table option. Still waiting for fall to start in the old pueblo (HOT). 
I vote for knight!  This is my knight....


----------



## countryguy (Aug 21, 2015)

Mike,  getting caught up here.   Not working sorry to say. The weld transformer is a 440Vac model.  I'm trying to get into the possible buck/boost for wiring in a 220 to 440 transformer....   So if you know a source, I'm all ears.  Thanks CG - Jeff. 




FOMOGO said:


> Nice saw, and a great fall to you also. Does the blade welder work? Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 21, 2015)

Might lo0k at this one.  Not sure if it's exactly what you would need. Mike       http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acme-TA-2-8...-120-VAC-NO-/231633914479?hash=item35ee750a6f


----------

